# Hill AFB Hunt



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

For anyone who might be interested.
If you are and you get drawn I'd be more than happy to show you around before the season starts if you don't have access to the base yourself.
http://www.hafbdeerhunt.com/default.asp


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

ohhhh come on 5:30!!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I keep checking my email...hahaha


----------



## one hunting fool (Sep 17, 2007)

no tag for me


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I haven't heard anything yet which I guess is a negative response...anyone else that put in for it hear anything yet???


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah I think they were just behind on their schedule...just got my email saying I got a permit for 21 Aug - 25 Sep... -()/-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

How much does this hunt cost and what do you have to do to put in for the draw ?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it doesn't cost anything...you just have to fill out a very simple application online in June and wait a month to find out if you got drawn.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

What happens if you dont have access to get on the base and also can you have a gen archery tag and still get a tag for on there ?Im wanting to try and get a tag on there maybe next year.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Before applying you must have a valid:

Utah hunting or combination license (if you don't have one of these licenses you can obtain online) and 
Utah general archery buck deer permit, and 
Active DoD issued Identification card or a way to be accompanied AT ALL TIMES by someone that hold a valid active DoD issued Identification card


----------



## goose_716 (Sep 22, 2007)

A little late but YaHoo I drew out. Getting one of those tags is not easy 1st time in like 4 tries.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats, hope you get a good one. How do you get the DoD issued identification card?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

By getting a job on base or joining the military or being a military dependent. Yeah I think a lot more people knew about it this year as opposed to years previous. Put in for it next year Jeremy and I'll escort you on base when you want to go. You're gonna need someone to help you field dress it and drag it to your pickup anyways


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I meant to this year and forgot until you posted you got it again. -#&#*!-


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'll remind you next year if I haven't died before next June


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, sounds good. :lol:


----------

